# Wer hat Großohr-Sonnenbarsche im Teich?



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2020)

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Dieser hält die Goldfischbrut in schach. Er wird bis zu 20 - 25cm groß. Ich habe 10 Stück 6cm groß .diesen Sommer eingesetzt. Bin gespannt wie sich die Lage auswirkt - meine Goldfische haben sich dermaßen  vermehrt, dass ich sie mit der Reuse einfangen muss und das ist mühsam.   Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr,  Willi


----------



## Geisy (31. Dez. 2020)

__ Barsche vermehren sich auch stark, was machst du dann?


----------



## PeBo (31. Dez. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> __ Barsche vermehren sich auch stark, was machst du dann?


Dann kommen vermutlich 5-6 __ Hechte ins Wasser


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Dann kommen vermutlich 5-6 __ Hechte ins Wasser


Vermehren sich längst nicht so stark wie __ Goldfisch-Karnickel und Kois. Großohr-Sonnen __ Barsche stehen hoch im Kurs, wenn die überhand nehmen, werden die mit der Reuse abgefischt u. veräußert. Goldfische will kaum noch einer haben - kannst sie nur verschenken. Übringens Großohr-Sonnen  __ Barsch ist ein sehr schöner Fisch, der in der Sonne richtig leuchtet


----------



## Opa Graskop (31. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Willi,
ich hab gemeine __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich. Angeschafft 2 Stück vor 4 Jahren.
Zufällig ein Pärchen.
Inzwischen ist der Handel damit verboten. Siehe hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wichtiger-hinweis-zum-gemeinen-sonnenbarsch.50473/

Angeschafft wurden sie zur "Goldfischpflege"
Inzwischen hab ich jeden Sommer 100`te Sonnenbarsche im Teich.
Gott sei Dank holt sich diese dann ein Eisvogel.
Weißt du, warum der gemeine Sonnenbarsch verboten ist,
der __ Großohr-Sonnenbarsch aber nicht?
Juten Rutsch!
Gruß Silvio


----------



## Knipser (31. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Silvio!
O, das ist mir neu; Dann sei froh, dass Du abgesichert bist. Ich wollt, ich hätte auch so ein Picker. Rutsche gut ins neue Jahr,   Willi


----------



## Knipser (1. Jan. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Dann kommen vermutlich 5-6 __ Hechte ins Wasser


OCH, das kriegen wir schon anders im Griff  Willi


----------



## Geisy (1. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> OCH, das kriegen wir schon anders im Griff  Willi



Wenn du den Leuten hier zu Sonnenbarschen rätst, solltest du hier auch mitteilen wie du anschließend das Problem löst.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. Jan. 2021)

Wir haben seit 3 Jahren 2 Sonnen und 1 Flussbarsch im Teich und seit dem überlebt kein Nachwuchs mehr.


----------



## Knipser (2. Jan. 2021)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Wir haben seit 3 Jahren 2 Sonnen und 1 Flussbarsch im Teich und seit dem überlebt kein Nachwuchs mehr.


DAS Gleiche hoffe ich bei mir.   Gruß Willi


----------



## Biko (2. Jan. 2021)

Also wenn es nur um die Eindämmung der Vermehrung geht, dann können das aus meiner Sicht auch wesentlich friedlichere (und vor allem nicht revierbildende) Fische genauso gut.
Ich habe 2014 30 Regenbogen Elritzen bei mir im Teich eingesetzt, die sich dann jedes Jahr verdoppelt haben. Letzten Sommer waren es weit über 500 Stück im Teich.
Vergangenes Frühjahr  habe ich dann Goldorfen und im Sommer noch Koi und einen 5cm großen Sonnenbarsch hinzugefügt.
2020 ist dann keine einzige __ Elritze mehr aufgekommen und der Gesamtbestand hat sich leicht reduziert.
Vielleicht hat der Minibarsch auch den einen oder anderen Jungfisch gefressen, aber die Hauptarbeit haben definitiv die Orfen erledigt. Die schnappen nach allem was sich bewegt, proteinhaltig ist und in ihr eher kleines Maul passt. Zusätzlich sind sie noch sehr hübsch anzusehen und absolut friedlich anderen Teichbewohner gegenüber. Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Geisy (2. Jan. 2021)

Ich möchte das Problem was Willi nun bekommt nicht haben. Mein Teich ist 10mal so groß und mir reicht ein __ Barsch gegen den Nachwuchs.
Knipser hat noch nicht gesagt wie er es lösen will.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (2. Jan. 2021)

Hätte vielleicht auch erwähnen sollen das wir 10 Orfen haben die 50cm+ sind.


----------



## Knipser (2. Jan. 2021)

Biko schrieb:


> Also wenn es nur um die Eindämmung der Vermehrung geht, dann können das aus meiner Sicht auch wesentlich friedlichere (und vor allem nicht revierbildende) Fische genauso gut.
> Ich habe 2014 30 Regenbogen Elritzen bei mir im Teich eingesetzt, die sich dann jedes Jahr verdoppelt haben. Letzten Sommer waren es weit über 500 Stück im Teich.
> Vergangenes Frühjahr  habe ich dann Goldorfen und im Sommer noch Koi und einen 5cm großen Sonnenbarsch hinzugefügt.
> 2020 ist dann keine einzige __ Elritze mehr aufgekommen und der Gesamtbestand hat sich leicht reduziert.
> ...


Zu irgendetwas muss man sich ja entscheiden. Gruß Willi


----------



## Geisy (2. Jan. 2021)

Hey @Knipser  wie ist deine Entscheidung, was machst du dann gegen die __ Barsche?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Jan. 2021)

__ Sonnenbarsche sind als Jungfischbekämpfer eigentlich nicht wirklich gut geeignet da sie ja keine "echten" __ Raubfische sind sondern als Kleintierfresser nur sehr kleine Fische fressen. (und die Brut von __ Goldfisch/Koi wächst ja auch sehr schnell auf ne "nicht mehr maulgerechte Größe" Ein 15-20cm Sonnenbarsch frißt auch keine dutzende von 2-3cm Fischchen am Tag sondern eher 2-3 die Woche (wenn der Magen dieser Kleintierfresser mit Fisch voll ist sind  die "Räuber" im Gegensatz zu "magenlosen" Goldfischen/Koi auch erst mal ne Weile gesättigt)
da kann man sich ausmalen was ein einzelner Sonnenbarsch bei Goldfischen, die 25.000 - 30.000/kg Eier legen oder Karpfen mit 100.000 - 200.000 Eier/kg ablegen ausrichten können wenn nicht der Großteil von Laich, Brut und Jungtieren schon von den eigenen Eltern vertigt würde

um merklichen Erfolg zu bekommen, bei mehreren Sonnenbarschen kommt dann das Problem deren akuten Vermehrung hinzu. Da kommen, da sie ja durch harte, "pieksenden" Flossenstrahlen (Centrarchidae heißt Stachelärsche) einen gewissen Fraßschutz durch andere "Friedfische" haben und durch die Brutpflege durch die Väter sehr viel mehr Junge durch als bei einen Cypriniden.

von meinen einstigen 4/2 Lepomis gibbosus kamen jährlich mehrere hundert Junge im Teich hoch die ich als Futter für div. Aquarienfische verwenden mußte - meine großen >40cm Flösselhechte mochten die, da "echte" Raubfische zum Glück mitsamt Stachelarsch am Stück - um sie loszuwerden

und trotzdem vermehrten sich die Goldschleien, Goldrotfedern, Rotaugen, Güstern zur Freude der __ Reiher weiterhin munter

ein weiterer Nachteil von Sonnenbarschen: sie fressen nur von Frühjahr bis Herbst Fischbrut/Kleinfisch, während __ Flußbarsch, __ Aland, __ Döbel, __ Rapfen, __ Zander, da keine wirkliche Winteruhe haltend, auch im Winter über weiterhin noch einiges an Kleinfischen vertilgen

MfG Frank


----------



## Opa Graskop (2. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Frank,
danke und schade das ich diese Infos nicht schon vor 4 Jahren hatte!
Ich hab damals 2 Stück gekauft, weil sie bei *Koicompet...* unter "Geburtenkontrolle" standen.
Blöderweise bekam ich dann ein Pärchen. Und die verstehen sich ausgezeichnet
Um sie vollständig los zu werden, werd ich wohl das Wasser komplett ablassen müssen.
MfG Silvio


----------



## lollo (2. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Sonnenbarsche sind als Jungfischbekämpfer eigentlich nicht wirklich gut geeignet da sie ja keine "echten" __ Raubfische


 Frohes neues Jahr allen, Hallo Frank,

und genau das kann ich bestätigen, aus Erfahrung, auch über mehrere Jahre, und dieses bei zwei Gleichgeschlechtlichen, (zum Glück) 
Selbstverständlich werden sie einige verputz haben, aber da ist immer zu viel übrig geblieben, weil dann diese wieder zu groß wurden. 

Erst als ich einen __ Flußbarsch einsetzte, jetzt im 3. Jahr, funktioniert das ganze mit der Geburtenregelung, da bleibt nichts übrig.

Und wer meint, man(n) kann mit Reuse oder __ Senke seine Jungfische im Bestand reduzieren, der hat das noch nie versucht. 
Beim ersten Einsatz mag es noch klappen, beim zweiten Einsatz weiß die Jungbrut schon worum es geht.


----------



## Knipser (2. Jan. 2021)

Wie ich gestern erfahren habe sind __ Sonnenbarsche verboten. Groß-Ohr-Sonnbarsche " Lepomis - megalotis " aber nicht - laichen auch nur 200 - 300 Eier. Was da noch übrig bleibt, hat man schnell in der Reuse. Ich glaube, dass sie deswegen auch nicht verboten sind - weiß es aber nicht. Vielleicht weiß es hier einer besser. Übringens werden sie 25cm groß. mfG   Willi


----------



## Knipser (2. Jan. 2021)

,
Und wer meint, man(n) kann mit Reuse oder __ Senke seine Jungfische im Bestand reduzieren, der hat das noch nie versucht. 
Beim ersten Einsatz mag es noch klappen, beim zweiten Einsatz weiß die Jungbrut schon worum es geht. [/QUOTE]

Hast Du ne Ahnung, doch geht prima sogar, habe sie laufend im Oktober im Korb gehabt, musste sie laufend wieder rein werfen - Goldfische habe ich natürlich verschenkt. Ein Wurfnetz habe ich auch aber leider sind die Kois mit drin doch da ist mir die Verletzungsgefahr zu groß. Habe 3 Körbe in unterschiedlicher Größe. Willi


----------



## Geisy (2. Jan. 2021)

Hey @Knipser wie ist deine Entscheidung, was machst du dann gegen die __ Barsche?


----------



## axel120470 (2. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hey @Knipser wie ist deine Entscheidung, was machst du dann gegen die __ Barsche?



Hey Norbert .
Ich glaube auf die Antwort wartest Du vergebens. War in anderen Threads auch schon so


----------



## Geisy (2. Jan. 2021)

Wichtig ist ihm anscheinend Threads auf zu machen und irgendwas zu schreiben. Welche Probleme andere damit bekommen scheint dann egal.
Das ist wie bei Trump.


----------



## axel120470 (2. Jan. 2021)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wichtig ist ihm anscheinend Threads auf zu machen und irgendwas zu schreiben. Welche Probleme andere damit bekommen scheint dann egal.


Volle Zustimmung like


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Jan. 2021)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> i.
> Weißt du, warum der gemeine Sonnenbarsch verboten ist,
> der __ Großohr-Sonnenbarsch nicht
> Gruß Silvio



Hi Silvio,

der gemeine Sonnenbarsch wurde ja schon um 1885 von Max von Bourne eingebürgert und hat sich europaweitzu einer invasiven, die heimische Gewässerfauna massiv schädigende Art entwickelt. Daher ist er , um weitere Verschleppung/Aussetzten vorzubeugen mit einem Halte- und Vermehrungsverbot belegt worden (wie ja auch schon einige Amikrebse). Beim Großohr-Sonnenbarsch liegen halt noch keine von Biologen außreichend gesicherte Daten über Bestandsgrößen und nachweisliche Schäden/Verdrängungen, ect. vor. Nur solche außereuröpäischen Arten dürfen auch in die "EU-Liste der invasiven Arten" aufgenommen werden die hier nachweisbare Schäden verursachen. Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch schon einige Klagen dagegen weil voreilige "Naturschützer" Arten mit draufgesetzt haben die nachweislich noch gar nicht in Europa Fuß gefaßt haben und somit auch noch keine mehrjährige Überprüfung auf Umweltschäden in Europa hinter sich haben, was laut der Gesetztgebung zur Aufnahme in die Liste aber explizit vorgeschrieben ist  ( z.B. Gunnera tinctoria, die Gartenstaude steht drauf obwohl es noch keinen einzigen Nachweis von einem Vorkommen in freier Natur in der EU gibt

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (3. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hast Du ne Ahnung


Moin,

ja das stimmt, habe zwar erst 50 Jahre einen Teich, ich meine aber das reicht.


----------



## Knipser (3. Jan. 2021)

Alle Exoten, so habe ich den Eindruck, werden eines Tages verboten - könnte auch den Koi treffen.   Gott bewahre    Willi


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2021)

Hey @Knipser wie ist deine Entscheidung, was machst du dann gegen die __ Barsche?


----------



## axel120470 (3. Jan. 2021)

Norbert, da kannst Du noch so oft fragen. Der Knipser Willi wird Dir nicht antworten, genauso wenig wie er andere Beiträge, die ihn betreffen, kommentiert oder beantwortet.


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2021)

Ich werde nicht aufgeben und immer wieder fragen.
Vielleicht hat er sich ja für das neue Jahr bessere Beiträge und Empfehlungen vorgenommen.
Und wenn dann nichts kommt werde ich diese Fragen auch in seinen anderen Threads stellen.

Vielleicht sollten wir das alle machen, damit er sich mal mit seinen Beiträgen beschäftigt.


----------



## axel120470 (3. Jan. 2021)

Ich glaube zwar nicht, das sich ein Mensch von heute auf morgen so stark verändern kann, aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt


----------



## Knipser (3. Jan. 2021)

Fragen u. Antworten wo ich nichts raus lernen kann, lese ich nicht.    Willi


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2021)

Ignorieren hilft nicht, also der Weg nach vorn, auf die Fehler in seinen Aussagen hinweisen und das immer wieder.


----------



## axel120470 (3. Jan. 2021)

Siehe Beitrag vor Dir.
Aus Fragen kann er nichts lernen


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Fragen u. Antworten wo ich nichts raus lernen kann, lese ich nicht.    Willi



Ja Willi, so geht es uns mit vielen deiner Antworten.


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Beim __ Großohr-Sonnenbarsch liegen halt noch keine von Biologen außreichend gesicherte Daten über Bestandsgrößen und nachweisliche Schäden/Verdrängungen, ect. vor. Nur solche außereuröpäischen Arten dürfen auch in die "EU-Liste der invasiven Arten" aufgenommen werden die hier nachweisbare Schäden verursachen. Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch schon einige Klagen dagegen weil voreilige "Naturschützer" Arten mit draufgesetzt haben die nachweislich noch gar nicht in Europa Fuß gefaßt haben und somit auch noch keine mehrjährige Überprüfung auf Umweltschäden in Europa hinter sich haben, was laut der Gesetztgebung zur Aufnahme in die Liste aber explizit vorgeschrieben ist.
> MfG Frank



Moin Frank
ich finde, das ist ein sehr interessantes Thema.
Vorweg, ich bin kein militanter Naturschützer
Aber deine Ausführungen heißen ja dann, dass ein/e Tier/Pflanze immer erst Schaden anrichten muss,
bevor man dagegen vorgeht?
Wär es da nicht sinnvoller, dass man für alle Tiere/Pflanzen, die von "j.w.d." kommen und sich auf Grund des Klima u.s.w. hier
gut verbreiten können den Handel gleich verbietet?

MfG Silvio


----------



## troll20 (3. Jan. 2021)

@Opa Graskop / Silvio

das ist daß gleiche mit einem Mörder der seine Tat ankündigt, so lange er keine Person mit öffentlichen Interesse bedroht, ist es auch nur eine Drohung die nicht weiter verfolgt werden darf, geschweige bestraft werden kann.
Es muss erst irgend etwas passieren und dann ist der jenige nicht zurechnungsfähig und kommt für zwei Jahre bei guter Führung in die geschlossene.....
Das System kann nur reagieren und nicht agieren.


----------



## Knipser (3. Jan. 2021)

Ich glaube hier läuft im Thread was aus dem Ruder, ein Moderator könnte mal das Ganze hier entkräften. Ich will mich da nicht ausschließen sollte ich was falsch gemacht haben.   Gruß Willi


----------



## Opa Graskop (3. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> das ist daß gleiche mit einem Mörder der seine Tat ankündigt, so lange er keine Person mit öffentlichen Interesse bedroht, ist es auch nur eine Drohung die nicht weiter verfolgt werden darf, geschweige bestraft werden kann.
> Es muss erst irgend etwas passieren und dann ist der jenige nicht zurechnungsfähig und kommt für zwei Jahre bei guter Führung in die geschlossene.....
> Das System kann nur reagieren und nicht agieren.



Hmm, Mörder iss er ja erst, wenn er mordet, aber ich versteh was du meinst.
Ich gehör zu den unverbesserlichen Optimisten und glaube insofern auch daran, dass Menschen sich ändern können
bevor sie die Tat begehen.
Da seh ich bei so `nem Tier/Pflanze schwarz.
Die wollen immer nur ihre Art nach vorne bringen und gehen dafür* immer* über Leichen.
Gruß
Silvio


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Alle Exoten, so habe ich den Eindruck, werden eines Tages verboten - könnte auch den Koi treffen.   Gott bewahre    Willi



Koi nicht, da der __ Wildkarpfen (Cyprinus carpio) auch eine in Europa heimische Art ist, bzw. war

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Jan. 2021)

Hi Silvio,

wenn man gleich von voraus was verhindern wollte hieße das ja auch zwangsläufig es dürfte in Europa keinerlei Handel mehr mit den anderen Kontinenten stattfinden, kein Schiff/Flugzeug/Fahrzeug/Mensch dürfte Europa verlassen, bzw. hier überhaupt her kommen 

es gibt bei Einwanderung/Einschleppen von Tieren/Pflanzen auch eine biologische 10er Regel, heißt

von 100  ins Land kommenden Pflanzen-/Tierarten können sich 10 Arten längerfristig halten/einbürgern und 1 Art davon hat das Potenzial ein aggressiver Neophyt/Neozoon zu werden

wenn man bedenkt:, alleine seit 1492, sind mehr als 3000 Pflanzenarten von anderen Kontinenten in Europa eingeschleppt/eingebürgert worden. Die allermeißten davon sind harmlos und machen nichts

MfG Frank


----------



## Opa Graskop (7. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wenn man gleich von voraus was verhindern wollte hieße das ja auch zwangsläufig es dürfte in Europa keinerlei Handel mehr mit den anderen Kontinenten stattfinden, kein Schiff/Flugzeug/Fahrzeug/Mensch dürfte Europa verlassen, bzw. hier überhaupt her kommen


 
Hi Frank, das leuchtet mir ein.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> es gibt bei Einwanderung/Einschleppen von Tieren/Pflanzen auch eine biologische 10er Regel, heißt
> von 100  ins Land kommenden Pflanzen-/Tierarten können sich 10 Arten längerfristig halten/einbürgern und 1 Art davon hat das Potenzial ein aggressiver Neophyt/Neozoon zu werden


Ah, interessant, hier hätte ich mit einer wesentlich höheren Quote gerechnet.



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt:, alleine seit 1492, sind mehr als 3000 Pflanzenarten von anderen Kontinenten in Europa eingeschleppt/eingebürgert worden.
> MfG Frank


Hm, okay. Um diese Zeit haben die Europäer den Indianern ja auch den großen Hund gebracht.
Und die hatten davon ja auch eher einen Nutzen als Nachteile.
Danke für die Infos.
Gruß Silvio


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Jan. 2021)

Hi Silvio,

Pferde waren einst ja auch schon vor den Prä-Indiandern in den Steppen Nordamerika heimisch, doch starben sie dort vor ca. 15.000 - 20.000 Jahren mit einen Großteil der größeren Landtiere aus.
Ein Grund warum sich verwilderte Hauspferde als neue Rasse Mustang auch im Land so gut einpassen und vermehren konnten

MfG Frank


----------



## Joachim (8. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Fragen u. Antworten wo ich nichts raus lernen kann, lese ich nicht. Willi


Weder macht man sich mit solchen Aussagen Freunde noch stellt man sich ins beste Licht damit und erst Recht widerspricht es dem Sinn und Zweck eines Forums.

@Alle
Wenn jemandem jemandes Art und Weise oder die Beiträge nicht passen, diese aber per se den Forum-Regeln entsprechen, dann nutzt notfalls die "ignorieren"-Funktion. Beiträge melden, nur weil einem nicht gefällt was der andere schreibt, ist jedenfalls nicht zielführend und sowas im Sinne eines einzelnen Nutzer aufzuräumen nicht der Job unserer Moderatoren. 

Ich für meinen Teil sehe jetzt hier keinen Anlass, moderativ aufzuräumen, in diesem Sinne - haltet Abstand, bleibt anständig und habt euch lieb.


----------



## Opa Graskop (8. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Pferde waren einst ja auch schon vor den Prä-Indiandern in den Steppen Nordamerika heimisch, doch starben sie dort vor ca. 15.000 - 20.000 Jahren mit einen Großteil der größeren Landtiere aus.
> MfG Frank


Meine Fresse,
ich bin eigentlich Natives interessiert,(
 
Kultstätte in Wyoming
 
Grab von Red Cloud)
aber das hab ich auch wieder nicht gewusst.
LG
Silvio


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Alle Exoten, so habe ich den Eindruck, werden eines Tages verboten - könnte auch den Koi treffen.


Tschüss Miezekatze,

Persönlich glaube ich, dass wir im Zuge des Klimawandels uns auf einige nicht jetzt Heimische Arten einstellen sollten. Die Frage ist einfach ob das nicht besser ist als das andere Pflanzen vergehen und nix nach kommt. Bzw. unsere Fauna verarmt, weil vielle "Heimische" Pflanzen damit nicht klar kommen.

Das südeuropäische Pflanzen zumeist besser mit trockenen Sommern klar kommen ist zu erwarten. Da die Fichten wohl im Flachland bald Geschichte ist. Die älteren Buchen kein Wasser mehr in die Spitzen bekommen....einen Pilz ausbilden und absterben, könnten wir ohne andere Pflanzen ein größeres Wald Problem bekommen.

Was ist mit "Trockenrasensorten", besser Grün aus Spanien oder deutsches braunes trockenes Gras.

__ Eichen sollen das Wetter ab können. Ich glaube aber das unsere Geselschaft auch andere zum Teil lange eingeführte Bäume und Pflanzen fördern sollten.
Wallnuss und __ Marone kommt aus Südeuropa und die brachten schon Menschen vor den Römer mit. Sind deshallb wohl OK.

In der Botanik gilt wiederum das Jahr 1492 als "time mark". Es ist das Jahr der Entdeckung Amerikas.
Sind jetzt Pflanzen aus der Türkei OK und was ist mit Insekten welche jetzt hier auftauchen.

Die Pflanzen welche uns "Störren" werden verteufelt. Schwimmpflanzen in Südeuropa, welche die Schiffart stören und die Unterwasserpflanzen verdrängen. Gut Nilpferde, welche die Fressen kann man schlecht einführen....außerdem hat es wohl noch nie so richtig Erfolg gebracht eine Fremde Sache mit einer anderen fremden Sache zu bekämpfen.

Palmen aus Spanien. Zypressen aus Italien....OK oder nicht?

Die __ Wasserpest, welche als Pest einige Jahre bekämpft wurde ist wohl verteufelt lecker für __ Enten geworden....ich glaube das auch die Fische mit dem produzierten Sauerstoff leben können.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Jan. 2021)

Hi,

Europa ist schon immer ein "Einwanderungs-" und "Durchgangsland" für Fauna und Flora gewesen - auch wenns so manche "Ökos" net glauben wollen und meinen "das war hier schon immer so wie gerade jetzt"

bis ca. 12.000 v. Chr. war hier diejenige Fauna/Flora daheim die es heute so nur noch in den Kältesteppen am Polarkreis gibt, also kleinwüchsige __ Birken, __ Hasel, __ Erlen, Fichten und andere kälteresistente Kleingehölze dazu Rentiere, Moschusochsen

was heute hier nach der Eiszeit als "typisch deutsche Laubwaldbiologie" zu finden ist sind alles "wieder" Einwanderer aus Südeuropa wo sie die letzte Eiszeit überlebt hatten  - die "typisch deutsche Buche" ist hier erst wieder "vor kurzen" wieder eingewandert, da baute man zeitgleich in Ägypten gerade die 3 großen Pyramiden und die letzte Mammuts starben aus - im Mittelmeeraum war die hiesige Baumflora auch noch bis in die klassische Antike weit verbreitet zu finden bevor Griechen, Kartharger, Römer wegen ihren Kriegszügen und massiven Flottenbauprogrammen fast den gesamten Mittelmeeraum abholzten und sich dann in Folge auch durch sich ausbreitende Trockenheit die heutigen "typisch mediteranen" Gehölze vermehrt breitmachten

in der Warmzeit bis gegen 120.000 v. Chr.  (vor der letzten Eiszeit) lebten hier in Mitteleuropa Waldelefanten, Löwen, Hyänen, Antilopen, Kamele, Tiger, Nashörner, Krokodile, Flußpferde, __ Eichen, Ginkobäume, Urweltmammutbäume, __ Magnolien, Gewürzsträucher, Tulpenbäume, große Rhododendren, Akazien, Zypressen ect. - also biologisch so wie heute noch in den Subtropen von Afrika, Asien und Nordamerika

vor den letzten Eiszeiten - , die übrigens wohl hauptsächlich vom entstehenden Golfstrom ausgelöst wurden (vor der Bildung von Mittelamerika floß die Strömung noch von der Karibik  in den Pazifik und wurde erst vor 3.000.000 - 4.000.000 noch Norden umgelenkt  und brachte so vermehrt feuchte Luft in den Norden (durch kamen auch erst die ganzen Schnee und Eismassen ins Nordpolargebiet) - war es in Europa deutlich trockener und im Sommer wärmer als heute - vergleichbar mit den afrikanischen Savannen, auch wenn es nachts halt ähnlich wie in zentralasiatischen Steppen und der heutigen Sahara deutlich kälter wurde

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (26. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> vor den letzten Eiszeiten


Ja ja, ich kann mich noch genau erinnern 

Aber Mal im Ernst, sollte es nicht in erster Linie danach gehen, das wir wieder ein funktionierendes Ökosystem haben. Was so halbwegs Wetterkapriolen mit Stürmen, Überflutungen oder gar Austrocknung auf Sahara- Niveau verhindert 
Und wenn jeder einen kleinen Teil dazu beiträgt, ist das auch zu schaffen.


----------



## Knipser (26. Jan. 2021)

Hallo!
Leute-Gartenbesitzer zeigt mehr Mut, setzt mehr Obstbäume an und schmeißt die Exoten raus. Bepflanzt eure Teiche mehr mit heimischen Blumen + Pflanzen, kahle Teiche mögen auch Tiere + Insekten nicht.   Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Jan. 2021)

Hi Willi,

vermehrt "Obstbäume" anpflanzen, och nee lieber nicht, diese  "Exoten" stammen ursprünglich aus Vorderasien.
Äpfel, Birnen, Quitten, Kirschen, Pflaumen, __ Pfirsisch, Mispeln z.B. haben die Römer aus Anatolien und Persien stammend in Westeuropa eingebürgert.

Auch stammen z.B. das Gro der heute als "heimisch" betrachteten __ Wiesenstauden eigentlich aus West- und Südeuropa (von den einstigen "kultivierten" römischen Ländereien da sie westlich des Rheines erst ab 1000 n. Chr. wegen der beginnenden großen Rodunswellen in Deutschland so richtig Fuß fassen konnten (um 1000 war Deutschland noch zu 95% mit dichten Urwäldern bedeckt, net mal 300 Jahre später wegen echter Biolandwirtschaft und einem 10el der heutigen Bevölkerung nur noch zu ca. zu 5% - weshalb 1342 der schlimmste Regen der letzen 2000 Jahre auch so große Erdmengen abschwemmen konnten (12.000.000.000t - 13.000.000.000t alleine in Deutschland)- das sogenannte Magdalenenhochwasser hatte rund die 100fache Wassermenge des gewaltigen Elbehochwassers von 2002 geliefert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Jan. 2021)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Leute-Gartenbesitzer zeigt mehr Mut,  und schmeißt die Exoten raus.



Hi Willi,

warum hast Du denn dann letzte Woche kleinwüchsige Seerosen eingesetzt - die ganzen Zwergseerosen im Handel sind auch alles "künstlich" geschaffene Hybriden mit oft großem mexikanischen/nordamerikanischen Seerosenanteil, also auch so gar nix heimisches wie die großwüchsigen Nymphaea alba und N. candida oder der Winzling N. tetragona

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (26. Jan. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Willi,
> 
> warum hast Du denn dann letzte Woche kleinwüchsige Seerosen eingesetzt - die ganzen Zwergseerosen im Handel sind auch alles "künstlich" geschaffene Hybriden mit oft großem mexikanischen/nordamerikanischen Seerosenanteil, also auch so gar nix heimisches wie die großwüchsigen Nymphaea alba und N. candida oder der Winzling N. tetragona
> 
> MfG Frank


Hi Frank!
Alles wird sich so wie so nicht mehr rückgängig machen lassen können ob Fauna oder Flora aber einiges ginge schon. Einiges macht man ja schon zum Gesetz, vor allen Dingen was sich stark vermehrt. Einige Fischarten sind ja schon auf der Liste, bei Pflanzen sieht es nicht besser aus. Man kann vieles nicht mehr rückgängig machen, zum Beispiel viele Blumenarten, viele Zootiere.   Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Feb. 2021)

heute ist Deutschland ja vor ja vor dem EU-Gerichtshof verklagt worden weil sich unsere deutschen Politiker die letzten 10 Jahren als einzigstes EU-Land fast gar nicht um die Umsetzung von in Brüssel beschlossener EU-Umweltschutzvorgaben gekümmert haben (u.a den beschlossenen großflächigen Gewässerschutz/Gewässerrenaturierungen, kaum Renaturierunsmaßnahmen, der Senkung der Nitratbelastung des Grundwassers, der Bekämpfung von den gelisteten invasiven Arten, viel zu geringe Auszéichungen von FFH/Naturschutzgebieten  ect.)

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (19. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Frank,
ich ergänze mal die Ausweisung von Bereichen mit schützenswürdigen Tieren und Pflanzen zu Gunsten von Bauobjekten, ganz insbesondere hier in Berlin. Und da dann von einem rot rot *grünem* Senat. Der alles dafür tut von seiner grünen Farbe zu einer schwarzen zu kommen.


----------

